# What is this weird bump on her nose?



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

I noticed this bump on Roxy's nose on Wednesday. It almost looks like a welt, but I can't figure out what caused it. It's too early for bees and wasps and I would think any sting from an ant would be much smaller. It's about the size of a nickle and hasn't changed noticeably in the past two days. Any ideas?


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

Spider bite?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Viktor's nose had a similar "bump" from trying to shove his nose into a big knuckle bone...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jäger has a similar mark right now from suitwork a few weeks ago. If it doesn't go away in a month, or is clearly infected/oozing/failing to heal, I'd get it checked out.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Demodex?


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Histiocytoma*

How old is the dog? Dogs from 1 - 3 years old often get histiocytomas which look like warts. They're most prevalent on a dog's face and neck and legs.

My Zeus had one under his chin which was about the size of a dime and looked red and painful.

As I recall my reading, it's when a histiocyte (immune cell in the blood) get a little out of whack under the skin and goes crazy growing into a round, button-sized wart or lesion.

Do a search on google and I'm sure you'll find hundreds of pictures one of which may match your dog's "wart".

They go away in about 2 - 4 months. Zeus' histiocytoma faded away quickly within about 4 weeks.

If not, get the dog tot he vet for testing.

LF


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Demodex?


All the photos I saw of dogs with demodex looked like they had it kind of all over. Is that typical? She just has the one bump.



Longfisher said:


> How old is the dog? Dogs from 1 - 3 years old often get histiocytomas which look like warts. They're most prevalent on a dog's face and neck and legs.
> 
> My Zeus had one under his chin which was about the size of a dime and looked red and painful.
> 
> ...


Huh that's interesting. She's about a year old, so it's definitely possible. Most of the pictures online looked a lot more raised than her's, but some of them looked similar :shrug: I guess it could have been a spider bite too for that matter. Unless it's something that needs treatment (doesn't demodex need treatment?) I'm not going to worry about it for a few more weeks then.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Longfisher said:


> How old is the dog? Dogs from 1 - 3 years old often get histiocytomas which look like warts. They're most prevalent on a dog's face and neck and legs.
> 
> My Zeus had one under his chin which was about the size of a dime and looked red and painful.
> 
> ...


 Yoko had one of these show up at just over a year old. Right on her nose. Had it removed and sent in. Was nothing.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ours had one that looked very similar. One day we finally figured out she had stuck her nose in the oven when my wife was removing a casserole dish and hit it on the rack. Because she did it again..... 

Sorry, I know that sounded like a ridiculous reply. She never cried or complained about it. It got better over time but did leave a small scar. I just wanted to open you up to infinite possibilities. A vet visit is the only way to confirm I suppose.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

UPDATE: I had to take Roxy to the vet for some other stuff, so I asked the her about my girl's nose while we were there. She said it definitely looked like a histiocytoma and I can expect it to crust over and fall off in the next three weeks or so


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the update. I've been curious.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

oh good! So glad it'll resolve itself. Thanks for the update!


----------

